# Problem Drying Cherry



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2009)

I have 4/4 cherry that is air dried for about 2 years. The problem is that some of it has splits in spots down the side of it. Some go into the side 2-3 inches. Can anyone tell me what causes this? It happens on my other lumber sometimes, but not as bad. 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Unless I am misunderstanding your description IMO it's not a drying problem it is a lumber defect, wind shake or ring shake. Drying degrade I would expect end check (cracks that run up the boards from the end) or surface check, cracks on the face of the lumber from the outside drying too fast. The only instance I know of, assuming we are talking 1"-2" lumber here not thick beams, the side of boards cracking when drying is when they were already "cracked" or more specifically not joined well at the growth rings when sawn out. That separation can be caused by bacteria in the standing tree or by storm damage, and I have seen it in trees that have been bulldozed over instead of cut down. One last thing cherry is very easy to air dry and I never have problems with surface check and with ends sealed end check either. Maybe a small log or stress log it may want to move some (bow, cup, twist) is the only problem I ever run into, not splitting of any kind.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks Daren. I have also found a site all about Air Drying Lumber
http://msucares.com/forestproducts/topics/documents/fplgtr117.pdf
This is an old site but has alot of good information.


----------

